# Organizing service truck



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am currently organizing another service truck has a reading tool body on it. Anybody got any Hot Tips as to how to organize sockets wrenches and small hand tools on a truck like that. On my other service truck I have always found the key is to have things organized so they can easily be found and also when you put them away after using them you can easily see if one is missing


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This month's Successful Farming's winner, had a (I think anyhow) idea, a 'removable' tool box/service truck rack. He made it so it would fit a regular long box pickup truck also. I don't know how to copy/ paste everything just yet, maybe someone who is better at that can chime in and do so.

Larry


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I like wraps for wrenches, keeps them out of the dirt. Sockets I have a love hate relationship with strip holders, they work but slice your hand and drop sockets frequently.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> This month's Successful Farming's winner, had a (I think anyhow) idea, a 'removable' tool box/service truck rack. He made it so it would fit a regular long box pickup truck also. I
> 
> Larry


I think you are talking about this that we posted on back in July....SF has it again this month.

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/49689-skidsteer-portable-shop/?hl=svoboda


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep, that's it. And you're right Vol, it was in July's issue also, just I remember reading about it again in this month's issue. My hard drive is getting full I believe, not my memory going. 

Larry


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a few of this companies products. Works, ok, but cost adds up fast.

http://hansenglobalinc.com/

I have also heard of guys buying cheap yoga mats for drawer liners. Apparently the heavier tools will kind of sink in and stick.

Not sure if that would work well bouncing around in a truck.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the cheap copys of the pin type trays at my shop, I don't like them for carrying sockets away from the box.

One thing I have that works well outside is a board of the rails with a handle. Looks a bit like this:


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Montezuma tool boxes, we have one on our truck

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200395353_200395353


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

You can find all types of tool organizers on ebay . I took some 1/8'' x 1'' strap iron and bent some large nails , then welded them to the strap to hang end wrenches, bolted them to the inside of the box. I can open the door and see if any are missing or not put back .


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I like hanging wrenches also you can find them quick and see if one is missing I agree with that and may try it on the service truck


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I lije and dont like my Montezuma. Big wrenches are hard to get in/out. The socket holders work. Its not like i need everything but have enough to fix what needing to either in the field or at another farm. A planned repair I usually grab whaterver I can think of. If you can set an intermediate tool chest over the wheels you might help yourself. I found that cheap built toolboxes don't last in a truck. That doesn't mean you have to spend a lot to get a good toolbox. Balance the load of add-ons and keep the majority of the weight ahead of the rear axle.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

This is a tough one, lots of choices out there. I use the magnetic trays in the shop but don't think they work good on the road, some like to carry a small flip open box for the things you use the most but that becomes quickly overloaded. Over the last 40years I've tried every type of road box you can imagine, none and I mean none hold a candle to Montezuma, I actually have a CPL which is the original maker, 15years and still love it, have it mounted on the bed rail, only downfall I've found......no place for the 3/4drives, not sure if the new ones have addressed that.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw one of these in person. Looks nice and indestructible. Maybe $$$$ too.
http://www.granitedrawersystems.com/index.php/features


----------

